
Straw Buyer – Or How I Got Blacklisted by Jaguar, Mercedes, and Porsche - rmason
https://www.caranddriver.com/features/how-i-bought-millions-of-dollars-worth-of-luxury-cars-and-got-blacklisted-by-jaguar-land-rover-mercedes-and-porsche#backfires
======
masonic
A surprisingly fun read.

